# First jerky batch in the Big Chief (Q-view)



## dukeburger (Oct 4, 2014)

Haven't posted here in a while as I havent smoked much of anything in 3 or so years, but I'm back!

Moving across the country forced me to leave my GOSM propane smoker behind, so I decided to dive into the electric smoker world and picked up a Big Chief from Cabela's.

Made a custom stand for it at work and doing small batch of my jerky today.

Marinated 24 hours in a mixture of soy sauce, worcestershire, BullsEye Steakhouse Sauce, brown sugar, Tobasco, garlic, onion, black pepper, crushed red pepper, cayenne pepper. Smoked with hickory chunks.

Would love to hear about others' experiences with the Big Chief and jerky.

I will post some more pics througout the day.













IMG-20141004-00309.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Oct 4, 2014


















IMG-20141004-00308.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 4, 2014)

Almost 5 hours in. Turning out real nice so far, much easier to keep the temps down than in my GOSM. Thinking of letting it dry with no smoke until the bend test passes.













IMG-20141004-00311.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2014)

Looking good. Sold my Big Chief before a move years ago(wish I hadn't). Smoked a bunch of salmon, fish jerky, and beef jerky. So much that I wore out the burner. Just used a hot plate after that. Good smokers. If you haven't already tossed it Keep the box so you can cold smoke cheese and other things like bacon!


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 4, 2014)

I still have the box. I'm itching to try out some smoked cheese and bacon this winter!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2014)

It looks tasty. You will be eating good soon. You will also love the smoked cheese.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice looking jerky.  Great job and nice Qview.


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Bend test passed at 10 hours!

I must say I'm a big fan of the Big Chief after this "trial run".

Jerky tastes great, but I may tweak the recipe a tad. Has anyone tried maple syrup in their mix? It's something I may try next.

Can't wait to do more Q-views in the future.

Final product:













IMG-20141004-00314.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 8, 2014)

I still have a big chief out in the garage but it doesn't see use anymore. It always worked great but wasn't insulated so I had to stick it in the living room fireplace to smoke in cool temps. Your jerky looks great,as I always say beer and jerky means life is good !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2014)

When you get to try some cold smoking, look into getting an AMNTS, or AMNPS from AmazN Smokers. The chief does okay with the chips and pan, but for longer smokes the above smoke generators will work better. Plus you'll have very minimal heat gain.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 9, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When you get to try some cold smoking, look into getting an AMNTS, or AMNPS from AmazN Smokers. The chief does okay with the chips and pan, but for longer smokes the above smoke generators will work better. Plus you'll have very minimal heat gain.


 I like your idea ,I could use my Chief w/AMNPS and no electricity as my cold smoker. Thanks !


----------

